# Tai Chi in RICHMOND VA???



## danyerudono (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello all, 

     I am new to the forums :asian:  i was refererred by a very good friend, and told that this forum has some very knowledgable people within. I am very much interested in TaiJiQuan/Tai Chi Chuan. I Live in the West End of Richmond Virginia, and i am looking for a good place to study/learn/practice the art. 

i did the only thing i knew to do, before being able to post here, and that was to resort to the Yellow Book. i found a few places advertising Tai Chi, but they also taught 5-10 other art forms. now its not that i dont trust someone that can practice that many forms, i just feel i would get more out of someone that has mastered this art. and teaches it only, or 1 other. also im going to guess that a place that is that big, where they teach 5-10 different arts, is going to be quite large, and i feel i would not get the 1 on 1 teaching that i am looking for. 


I may be wrong in all of my assumptions, so if i am please let me know. but either way i am looking for a good place to practice TaiJiQuan in West End of Richmond, if anyone knows of such a place. please let me know.


----------



## j_m (Feb 18, 2005)

This may not be _exactly_ what you are looking for... but any seasoned martial artist will tell you it's wise to study from the _best_ teacher you can find... regardless of the style/art.  So with that said:


You might at least look into http://www.yizongbagua.com/ up in Arlington, VA.  I'm not certain he teaches taijiquan (but it wouldn't surprise me) but his focus is baguazhang which is, in my opinin, an equally (if not more  ) fascinating style.  And I have heard nothing but rave reviews about the teacher there.

For what it's worth,



jm


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 18, 2005)

A good friend of mine, Roland Rivera is a fitness instructor at the YMCA in Richmond, VA,  he is currently teaching Tai Chi. He also teaches Modern Arnis and SD Tactics.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome to the boards Danyerudono, your are correct about there being many knowledgeable and experienced people here at MartialTalk. Feel free to post, read, search, and just make yourself at home. If you have question make sure and ask. Its not neccessarily bad to be in a big place, but the teaching 5 or 6 arts could be a warning sign, but if the place is really big, it may be different teachers teaching each art form. I would deffinitely go and check the place out. I dont know of any places in yoru area offhand, but I'll see if I can turn anything up.

 Again, Welcome to MT
 -MT Senior Mod-
 Adam C
 7starmantis


----------



## danyerudono (Feb 20, 2005)

arnisandyz where can i find him? there are a few ymca's in richmond. can you message me his email. or let him know im interested ?

ANYone else know of a GOOD school down here in RICHMOND VA??


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 21, 2005)

PM'ed his contact info to you.




			
				danyerudono said:
			
		

> arnisandyz where can i find him? there are a few ymca's in richmond. can you message me his email. or let him know im interested ?
> 
> ANYone else know of a GOOD school down here in RICHMOND VA??


----------



## Colloid (Apr 29, 2005)

*An excellent martial art!

   Pa Kua Kung Fu School* 
   11331-B Business Center Drive 
   Richmond, VA 23236

  Contact: *Sifu Bok-Nam Park *................ *804-794-8384

http://www.pa-kua.com/
*


----------



## dmax999 (May 1, 2005)

Most likely you will not find a school teaching only Tai Chi that you will like.  If it is a Tai Chi only it is most likely more like a yoga school then a kung fu school (But that is not always the case)  So few people want to learn to fight using Tai Chi that it is difficult to keep a school open teaching just that, but there are plenty who want to learn it for health purposes only to keep one open for that. You will probably find a kung-fu / Tai Chi school that is something similar to what you are looking for.

As for finding a good teacher, do all you can to do this.  It takes years and years to do Tai Chi well, and going with a bad teacher is just wasting your time.  If you are not sure your teacher is good or not, read all you can on the art.  Eventually you will gain a lot of "book knowledge" and eventually start to know if your teacher is good or not.

Look for a school that does competitive push-hands and you will probably be on the right track.


----------



## stickfighter (May 22, 2008)

arnisandyz said:


> A good friend of mine, Roland Rivera is a fitness instructor at the YMCA in Richmond, VA,  he is currently teaching Tai Chi. He also teaches Modern Arnis and SD Tactics.


I would also like information on the location of the YMCA in Richmond where Modern Arnis is taught by your friend.  Thanks, G.


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2008)

stickfighter said:


> I would also like information on the location of the YMCA in Richmond where Modern Arnis is taught by your friend.  Thanks, G.


You might want to try a PM to arnisandyz; the post you're referring to is more than 3 years old...


----------



## stickfighter (May 23, 2008)

thanks,  i didn't even notice


----------



## ggg214 (May 23, 2008)

welcome to taiji world!


----------

